# Forenbersicht > Crosstalk >  >  SUCHE: Fanatic Quad 87 TE

## FMe

Gestern hat sich eine mir fremde Person, in Begleitung einer weiblichen Person und einer groen, braunen deutschen Dogge, an der Knock in Emden meines Fanatic QUAD 87 TE, 228 cm lang (man knnte auch sagen kurz) und 58,5 cm breit bemchtigt. Ich hatte etwas Angst vor dem Hund der mich stndig ansprang und zudem nicht angeleint war. Kann hier wer eine Aussage machen wer die Person war oder die Personen gesehen hat. Ich habe mich bei der Polizei und Wasserschutzpolizei in Emden gemeldet, die sind aber unwissend und konnten oder wollten mir nicht helfen. Vorort waren noch Einsatzkrfte der Feuerwehr Emden-Stadtmitte und ein RTW Einsatzfahrzeug knnten die was Wissen?

Fanatic Quad 87 TE
Preis: 1999 Euro
Volumen: 87 L
Gewicht: 6,76 kg
Lnge: 228,0 cm
Breite: 58,6 cm

Auf dem Board ist eine nagelneue Mastbase montiert.

----------


## Knock Local

Hi, das Board gehrt dem Windsurfer, wegen dem wir am Sonntag den Rettungseinsatz ausgelst haben. Siehe daily dose news headline oben links und sonstige Presse, z.B. OZ. Wir haben zwar keine braune Dogge, aber dein Board. Die Offiziellen haben unsere Personalien.
Gute Besserung!

----------


## Knock Local

Und ergnzend zur Berichterstattung, wir haben mit bis zu 10 Windsurfern und Kitern an Land und im Wasser nach dir gesucht, anstatt schnell unter die heie Dusche zu kommen.

----------


## FMe

An dieser Stelle gilt mein Dank der Ostfriesen Gang von der Knock. Selbstverstndlich war ich sehr froh ber die Auslsung der Such- und Rettungsaktion. Und zu Recht hattet ihr Euch groe Sorgen gemacht. Ich ziehe meine Erfahrungen aus der Situation vom Sonntag. Ohne Windsurfing Safety und Survival Pack gehe ich nicht mehr in der Ems Windsurfen. Da ihr wahrscheinlich keinen Zugang zur Facebook Gruppe "Surfen - NRW" habt ist fr Euch schwer nachzuvollziehen was mir am Sonntag passiert ist. Nur soviel, in Hhe des Zeehavenkanal aber ca. 700m vom Ufer entfernt ist mir mein Gaastra Gold RDM 400cm 100% Carbon Mast gebrochen. Die Bruchstelle war sehr ungnstig unterhalb des Verbingdungsstck der beiden Mastteile aber oberhalb des Boom. Nach mehreren Versuchen wieder Fahrt aufzunehmen habe ich das Rigg als verloren gegeben. Dann bin ich eben zwei Stunden gepaddelt und hinter der Unterwasserbuhne am Ende der Knock wo der Knick in der Kstenlinie ist, noch vor dem Leuchtturm Campen an Land gegangen. Mit mir war alles in Ordnung, nur um mich herum waren Alle sonst wie besorgt. Da mich die Feuerwehr und RTW gentigt haben mit ins Emder Klinikum mitzufahren mute ich das Board zurck lassen. Ich mchte das Board natrlich zurck haben und gebe gerne ein Finderlohn. Ich war bei der Polizei Emden. Ich habe bei der Wasserschutzpolizei angerufen. Ich habe eine E-Mail an die Feuerwehr Emden-Stadtmitte geschrieben und mehrfach beim Brgerbro Emden Fundbro angerufen. Niemand, wirklich niemand konnte oder wollte mir etwas ber dne Verbleib von meinem Windsurfing Board sagen. Deswegen diese Aktion hier. Ich war davon ausgegangen, da jemand die Situation gegen mich ausgenutzt hat.

----------


## Knock Local

Was uns verwundert hat, denn aus eigener mehrfacher Erfahrung, dein Board wrde jetzt noch an der Knock liegen, wenn Leander es nicht verwahrt htte. Finderlohn will keiner. Wir wissen nicht, was in Facebook gepostet wurde. Du kannst auch in Leer bei FunSport / im Surfshop Nummer und Adresse bekommen.

----------


## FSchlue

Also, wenn Du der Meinung bist, dass die Feuerwehr dich "gentigt" hat ins Krankenhaus zu fahren solltest du dich mal mit dem Thema "Herzinfarkt nach Unterkhlung" beschftigen! Ich glaube nach zwei Stunden paddeln in der Ems im November scheint da "Ntigung" der falsche Begriff!
Ich glaube wenn ich verantwortlich wre fr so einen Rettungseinsatz wrde ich mich ganz geschlossen halten und mich ausschlielich bei allen Beteiligten bedanken!

----------

